

Facebook ad CTR and intelligence are inversely correlated - erehweb
http://searchquant.blogspot.com/2012/03/facebooks-revenues-fools-game.html

======
wtvanhest
That is a weak looking trend and doesn't isolate intelligence very well.

In a better statistical model it would adjust for things like age, or number
of people with computers by percentage etc.

Even if there was a statistical model which was reasonable it could be
entirely due to the type of ad. I know I don't click on most ads because they
are for things like get rich quick or or online MBA programs or other dumb
stuff

------
uncoder0
I think this was a given however, it is nice to see it documented and backed
by data. I assume this is why 'predatory' (by my definition) advertising for
useless tech products such as Carbonite does so well on conservative talk
radio. Conservative talk shows like Limbaugh have well documented racism and
prejudice which have all been linked to a Low IQ.[1]

Interesting.

[1][http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2012/01/04/095679761142...](http://pss.sagepub.com/content/early/2012/01/04/0956797611421206.abstract)

~~~
anonymoushn
I am a bit put off by the totally incomplete discussion of the methodology in
the paper. A majority of what is actually being measured is not stated. It is
difficult to do anything useful with the result when someone says to you "I
found that the responses to some questions were correlated with some other
data, but I will not tell you what the questions were."

~~~
uncoder0
Good point. I have not read the paper in its entirety. I think all of these
variables are very hard to control for which is why I take all studies like
this with a grain of salt, especially if I don't read the entire text.

------
andyakb
grouping intelligence by state is way too broad a category to get significant
results. intuitively we agree with the conclusion, but it isnt that simple
[not all ads are the same] and the data doesnt back up the point

------
AznHisoka
I heard Yahoo searchers CTR on ads are higher than Google's as well, anyone
confirm?

~~~
uncoder0
I could only find older (~2yr) anecdotal evidence. I could not find anything I
would quote without a disclaimer. :)

(Ordered by higest CTR) #1: Bing, Yahoo, Google [1] #2: Bing, Google, Yahoo
[2]

[1] [http://www.thepicky.com/internet/chitika-ctr-bing-vs-
google-...](http://www.thepicky.com/internet/chitika-ctr-bing-vs-google-vs-
yahoo/)

[2] [http://i.marketingprofs.com/assets/images/daily-data-
point/s...](http://i.marketingprofs.com/assets/images/daily-data-point/search-
ad-ctr-webvisibile-Q3-2010.jpg)

